
Ask HN: How can you completely switch to terminal/console - mraza007
In the modern era we are we much as focused on GUIs but back in the day everything was done using terminals&#x2F;console. In the modern era how can we completely switch to terminal and perform our day to day tasks on terminal
======
throwaway888abc
For easy start (human friendly) there is Regolith Linux.

[https://regolith-linux.org/](https://regolith-linux.org/)

Once you learn the basics you can switch fully to tmux,vim etc.etc.

The productivity boost is huge.

~~~
mraza007
Thanks for sharing I’ll definitely check this out Honestly I’m trying to get
rid of GUI and starting to lean more towards terminal

------
simonblack
You can have the best of both worlds, you don't need to go without either a
GUI or a CLI.

On my desktop(s), I have both GUI and CLI applications, both ready for
immediate use. Ferinstance, I have a GUI browser as well as several CLI
xterms.

In fact, I probably do much more minute-to-minute work using the xterm CLIs,
but that browser is always available for reference work (and entertainment!).

A bunch of xterms: [https://imgur.com/kqVROsg](https://imgur.com/kqVROsg)

